# HELP aquael ultra 2000 problem



## Onoma1 (6 Jan 2020)

Just rescaped my tank and the aquael ultra 2000 pump has stopped working. The power is on but it's not pumping water. Finished the scape at 12pm and then have been trying to find a solution since then ( it's now 3.00am).

The seals are fine, its clean, no blockages  etc. 

Does anyone know a service number in the UK for Aquael or know someone in the Manchester area that repairs pumps?


----------



## Keith GH (6 Jan 2020)

Onoma 1

https://www.aquael-aquarium.co.uk/

Sounds like it might be an air lock (the Eheim I used had a primer to remove this problem)

What to try make sure the filter is full and correctly set up.
Set it in position and try to syphon by sucking some water through the outlet tube.

Keith


----------



## Onoma1 (6 Jan 2020)

Hi Keith, I have tried the siphon approach and pushing water through with a hose. It flows but won't  pump!!!

The website doesn't have a customer support number, email nor registration page for the customer zone.

My worry is that my heater and co2 hang off the pump outlet.


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jan 2020)

You might locate a store or internet supplier of their products in the uk what deals with their range they often have better direct contact Are you still in guarantee?


----------



## Onoma1 (6 Jan 2020)

I am still in guarantee, however, I bought it from a Polish site before they became available in the UK. I will call a few of the UK suppliers and see if they can help out. 

Thanks for the support and responses. A nightmare night ...


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jan 2020)

Doesn't help in the short term for you but the guarantee got to be valid no matter were purchased Good luck also try the source of purchase


----------



## Onoma1 (7 Jan 2020)

I contacted the Polish supplier with a copy of the receipt showing that it was still in warranty  (they haven't responded). I found an e-mail address for Aquael (https://www.aquael.pl/kontakt/dzial-serwisu-reklamacji/ ) on what seems to be an old page and contacted them - they haven't responded. 

Does anyone have an alternative e-mail address or contact details that they have used?


----------



## sparkyweasel (7 Jan 2020)

I haven't used them, but you could try these;
https://www.aquael-aquarium.co.uk/kontakt/dzial-serwisu-reklamacji/
Service/complaint department :
tel: (22) 644 76 16 int. 1138
*open from Monday to Friday from 8:00 to 16:00
service@aquael.pl*


----------



## Onoma1 (9 Jan 2020)

Thanks @sparkyweasel . I have e-mailed them without a response and I phoned them today and was put on hold (an automated system) and after hanging on for a while it disconnected. 

The company that I bought it from has been back in contact and they said that they may be able to help put me in contact. It's such a shame that getting support is so difficult as the product itself is superb.


----------



## Kalum (9 Jan 2020)

maybe try and contact them through social media? it's a good way to get a lot of companies to take notice these days, instagram, facebook and twitter might be an option if they are active on any of them


----------



## Tankless (12 Feb 2020)

Did you resolve the issue in the end?


----------



## Onoma1 (12 Feb 2020)

Yes, I posted out the 'lid' part of the pump and they sent me a new one by FedEx. 

I made a mistake when by sending them the pre-filter and valves so they sent me a new set (again by FedEx). No charge.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jan 2021)

Hi mate, mine stopped working after maintenance today...rotor is noisy and can’t pump enough flow , checked the impeller and it seems ok.... What was the exact issue on yours?


----------



## Onoma1 (11 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> Hi mate, mine stopped working after maintenance today...rotor is noisy and can’t pump enough flow , checked the impeller and it seems ok.... What was the exact issue ors?





CooKieS said:


> Hi mate, mine stopped working after maintenance today...rotor is noisy and can’t pump enough flow , checked the impeller and it seems ok.... What was the exact issue on yours?



They didn't tell me ...just replaced it. 

Since then I have noticed that the pumps need filling up completely to work. I tend to leave mine filling for a while and shake it a few times to ensure that all the air is expelled.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jan 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> They didn't tell me ...just replaced it.
> 
> Since then I have noticed that the pumps need filling up completely to work. I tend to leave mine filling for a while and shake it a few times to ensure that all the air is expelled.



I’ve to say that is very disappointing...looking for an oase biomaster to replace it :-/


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jan 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> They didn't tell me ...just replaced it.
> 
> Since then I have noticed that the pumps need filling up completely to work. I tend to leave mine filling for a while and shake it a few times to ensure that all the air is expelled.


After some investigations, it seems Aquael have sorted it by making an v2.0 impeller with 6 wings instead of 5 and some sort or system to avoid trapped air.

I’ve to fone them tomorrow for exchange as I bought the filter from Amazon last year (thanks @Onoma1 for giving us the number to contact them ).

meanwhile I’ll need to find another filter in emergency...still hesitating to break the bank for an oase biomaster 600 or stay safe with an jbl1502


----------



## Hufsa (11 Jan 2021)

Seems we are many with this problem. Shame, this filter went from rising star to something I wouldnt recommend based on all these reliability issues. Nice specs doesnt matter if it stops randomly and its your only filter. Im struggling to get hold of Aquael now, maybe I will try the phone number.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jan 2021)

Hufsa said:


> Seems we are many with this problem. Shame, this filter went from rising star to something I wouldnt recommend based on all these reliability issues. Nice specs doesnt matter if it stops randomly and its your only filter. Im struggling to get hold of Aquael now, maybe I will try the phone number.



unfortunately I’ve to agree, my tank was just starting to find balance and now all my good beneficial bacteria are dead...yours stopped running too or just air bubbles trapped?


----------



## Hufsa (11 Jan 2021)

First issue was continual purging of air bubbles, then they sent me a new rotor (not the 6 fin one), then I had continous soft clicking noises, then it stalled trying start itself one day after maintenance despite me priming it and letting it fill with water, and it took me a good hour of fiddling and babying it to get it to run again. Now it struggles to run every now and then after maintenance, totally random. I shake and tilt it to no avail and there seems to be an impossible amount of air sloshing around in there. Its been purging bubbles again for two days now. It finally stopped when I was mumbling about throwing it out the window and getting an Eheim again. 

It really struggles with air this filter, thats the achilles heel. I will try completely filling it with water after next maintenance, but it is ridiculous if it needs it when it has a priming function, and it weighs a metric ton when full so im not thrilled about schlepping it around.


----------



## Wookii (11 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> meanwhile I’ll need to find another filter in emergency...still hesitating to break the bank for an oase biomaster 600 or stay safe with an jbl1502



I can recommend the Oase units, I have two now. They have their foibles like most devices, and certain ways of doing things make life easier, but they have been reliable for me, and the prefilter is a godsend for maintenance.


----------



## sparkyweasel (11 Jan 2021)

Hufsa said:


> and getting an Eheim again.


If only Eheim were still making top quality filters. That's what built their reputation but their new filters have given rise to quite a few forum threads about their quality problems.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jan 2021)

What about the eheim pro 4+ 600 (I don’t need any heater)


----------



## Hufsa (11 Jan 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> If only Eheim were still making top quality filters. That's what built their reputation but their new filters have given rise to quite a few forum threads about their quality problems.



One of the most experienced aquarists I know says the newer Eheims very different from the old ones, but with the same price.
Im inclined to believe him, especially when every new generation adds features with new moving parts that can break.
I asked him if I could get a brand new Experience series and get the build quality and plastic of the old Experience series. He didnt know the answer.

I still have my old Professionel 2226 in storage, so I could use that. They will have to pry this filter out of my cold dead hands. I will always keep it around as backup.
Otherwise I have looked at the used market, to see if I can snap up any of the decent LPH older models for a reasonable sum.
Unfortunately (for me) the Eheims retain their price well here.
Or if im feeling like risking it, buying a new model. I need to give it some more thought.


----------



## CooKieS (12 Jan 2021)

Got an eheim pro 4+ 600 as it was 30 bucks cheaper than the biomaster 600 non heated version...hope it will last. The whole plastic seems less sturdy than the aquael, but’s the flow seems as good even it’s only rated at 1250l/h. Power consumption isn’t too bad either.
Will see how is the noise after a few days of work...


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Jan 2021)

Seems all filters have some sort of issues. My current Eheim Experience 350 is changing output randomly. Spoke with Eheim and can't get it to work properly. Friends of mine complain about JBL filters randomly starting to leak. Other friends say the Oase is prone to pushing bubbles into the tank once in a while.... Pity to hear this I have the Aquael Ultramax 2000 still in the box to use on my 120...


----------



## CooKieS (12 Jan 2021)

Nigel95 said:


> Seems all filters have some sort of issues. My current Eheim Experience 350 is changing output randomly. Spoke with Eheim and can't get it to work properly. Friends of mine complain about JBL filters randomly starting to leak. Other friends say the Oase is prone to pushing bubbles into the tank once in a while.... Pity to hear this I have the Aquael Ultramax 2000 still in the box to use on my 120...



gotta agree, but this kind of issue is one the worst one (stopped working).
Nigel just check the impeller, if it has 6 blades you have the v2.0 and it should work properly, if you got 5...well, then you should contact Aquael for a new pump head.
I will fone them tomorrow to see how good is their customer service...mine was just running for 2 and a half months.


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> gotta agree, but this kind of issue is one the worst one (stopped working).
> Nigel just check the impeller, if it has 6 blades you have the v2.0 and it should work properly, if you got 5...well, then you should contact Aquael for a new pump head.
> I will fone them tomorrow to see how good is their customer service...mine was just running for 2 and a half months.


Well I have the impeller with 5 blades. Can't they just sent a impeller with 6 blades instead of a new pump head?


----------



## CooKieS (12 Jan 2021)

Nigel95 said:


> Well I have the impeller with 5 blades. Can't they just sent a impeller with 6 blades instead of a new pump head?


I’ll ask tomorrow


----------



## CooKieS (18 Jan 2021)

Hi, here is the response from Aquael:

‘
Hello,
I`m sorry that you have problem with our product.
After consultation with our technical team we realise taht in filter there will be atill some air that stops water flow.
We advise you to tilt the filter about 30% on prefilter side and stay 5 min tis position. After it all air should go out and filter should work normally.
With ebst regards,
´
That is disappointing...will try it anyway but i already tried to tilt it (not for 5min as this thing is heavy) and it didn’t work...I’ll try in my bathtub.


----------



## Nigel95 (18 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, here is the response from Aquael:
> 
> ‘
> Hello,
> ...


Hmm but they didn't mention to replace the impeller with 6 wings. Did you ask about this?


----------



## CooKieS (18 Jan 2021)

Nigel95 said:


> Hmm but they didn't mention to replace the impeller with 6 wings. Did you ask about this?


I will! I’m trying the bathtub test tomorrow and then I’ll email them about this new impeller I saw on a polish YouTube video


----------



## CooKieS (9 Feb 2021)

Hi,
so...getting the filter some tilt while running didn’t work. Ofc.
I emailed back Aquael...no response yet.
Had a French friend who had a v2.0 from his lfs in replacement (his Aquael was getting the same issue as mine), he made pics of all the parts that are new:






worst part is that the hoses are now 19/25mm, good luck to find lily pipe for the v2.0...

i emailed back Aquael today with this pic, hopefully they’ll send me an v2.0 too as my filter is still under warranty for more than one year and has been running only for 3 months...not as easy because I bought it on Amazon unfortunately.


----------



## Hanuman (7 Mar 2021)

I am so much disappointed as well with Aquael Ultramax 2000.

I got the V1. Then noticed that it was having some airlock problems. So I contacted Aquael who kindly sent the whole top part of the filter (v2) to Skaii&Shrimp to France. That's where I initially bought the filter and a friend of mine brought it back with him to Thailand. Anyway, Skaii&Shrimp then shipped me the new part to Thailand. They were very kind and we split the shipping cost. They were under no obligation to do so. Customs here obviously f$$$k me good, but that's another story and has nothing to do with Aquael or Skaii&Shrimp - lol

Anyway, since I have v2, things are even worse than before. When I received the new part I did notice all the differences posted in the pictures here above. I though oh cool, the thing is now going to run like a beast.... nah. No Such thing.
1. I measured flow: ~800L/h. That's the filter filled with bio media. I have no sponges in there. Obviously I won't get 2000L but ~800L seems rather low. I was expecting at least >1000L/h.
2. The filter is making more and more noise by the day. Today I measured it's 51 dB. I can hear the humming even when the cabinet is closed.
3. This is the second time I am cleaning the filter and each time I clean it, it seems to struggles more and more to start up. Last time I needed to tilt the dam thing all over the place to remove the air and it took me a good 15 minutes to bring the flow/noise to "normal". I want a filter that works not that needs man handling each time it's cleaned...
4. It also makes some clicking noises sometimes which don't sound that good.

Looking at the second row of pictures above I did not get the redesigned top basket cover as well as the new sized hosing so I am using the original ones. These two original components could actually be reducing the flow. In any case the noise that the filter is now doing does not inspire confidence. I have only used the filter for 2 months. I contacted Aquael today and I will be waiting for their response next week. Will report back.


----------



## Hanuman (13 Mar 2021)

One week has passed and still no answer from Aquael. Noise has increased to ~55 dB...


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Apr 2021)

Hmm I still have a v1 Ultramax 2000 which I soon will use on my 120 tank. I got the new impeller with 6 wings and hoped that would fix possible issues.


----------



## Hanuman (10 Apr 2021)

Nigel95 said:


> Hmm I still have a v1 Ultramax 2000 which I soon will use on my 120 tank. I got the new impeller with 6 wings and hoped that would fix possible issues.


Not sure it will. Aquael actually made multiple modifications to the head. One of them was adding a small channel to bring air out which in my opinion was the number one problem.


----------



## Nigel95 (11 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> Not sure it will. Aquael actually made multiple modifications to the head. One of them was adding a small channel to bring air out which in my opinion was the number one problem.


Hmm are there any old versions that work properly? Not sure If I should let it replace before using it or first  try and then swap if problems a rise.


----------



## Hanuman (11 Apr 2021)

Nigel95 said:


> Hmm are there any old versions that work properly? Not sure If I should let it replace before using it or first  try and then swap if problems a rise.


Well the V1 is the first version. Some people don't have problems with it so I would say try the filter without changing anything and swap if you have issues. But Aquael did not only change the the rotor and impeller. As I said they changes the whole head and did some design adjustments. In fact they also increased the diameter of everything probably to prevent restrictions.


----------



## Tankless (3 Dec 2021)

I'm having an issue of loss of flow with my Ultramax 1500. What's the best contact email for Aquael?


----------



## Onoma1 (3 Dec 2021)

Tankless said:


> I'm having an issue of loss of flow with my Ultramax 1500. What's the best contact email for Aquael?



Pm sent with the details I have.


----------

